# Shabad Gurbani : With Each Breath Meditate On The Name Of God (Sikh Archives)



## spnadmin (Jun 22, 2010)

From the Sikh scriptures, the Respected  Guru Granth Sahib,  the  sacred  hymn at ang  (appendage of the living body)  679 (page 569 *(uttered by Guru Arjan Dev, the Fifth Nanak): *Saas  (breath)  saas (breath) simroh (meditate ) Gobind (God)   [ _With  each breath of your body meditate upon God ]_


 Waheguru!  Waheguru! ….
 (Hail God! Hail God!..)
 …
*Saas  Saas Simroh Gobind*
 With Each Breath Mediate On  God
 Man (Mind)  Unter (Inside)  Ki (Of)   Utere (Discard)  Chint (Worry)
 O Mind  Discard All Worry
 Pure (Full)  Satgur  (True God) Ki (Of)  Sun  (Listen) Updesh (Command)
 O’ Mind Listen To The Command Of The True God



 According to Sikh Scripture, the Respected Guru Granth Sahib is the  directly revealed  Word of God and the utterances therein are those of  God_ (Dhur Ki Bani)._The Sikh Religion does not  assert that it is the only path to God. The Sikh Religion does not  recognize the supremacy of  worldly material power and  in recognition  thereof the Sikh Flag, The Nishan Sahib  (The Respected Mark Of God  under the shadow of the Sikh Broadsword)  has to fly higher than the  flags of all the false Materialists temporarily  adorning  the material  world.  By the respected utterance of  The Lord Of The Falcons, The   Knights Of The Khalsa Order  shall emerge triumphant and reign over the  material universe.


Shabad Gurbani : With Each Breath Meditate On The Name Of God | Sikh Archives




YouTube - Dr Nirmal Singh Ji - Saas Saas Simroh Gobind


----------

